# lots of snow today



## ScottySkis (Apr 1, 2013)

over .q100 feet  to fall today in the North East hills onkly


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 1, 2013)

April fool's.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 1, 2013)

You got me, Scotty!!!!!


----------



## andyzee (Apr 1, 2013)

K1 kuedu uday


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 1, 2013)

They did get snow today in VT. K is reporting 3". If you go to their webcam it's snowing right now.

Pic from Stowe this morning.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 1, 2013)

Mt snow got like 5 inches this morning to.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 1, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Mt snow got like 5 inches this morning to.




_If a tree falls_ in a forest and no one is around to hear it, does it make a sound?


----------

